# Which Battery for Minn Kota 45lb Variable Thrust TM



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

I have an Optima AGM, 750 CCA, 55 AH, for a Minn-Kota 55 lb. Works great, could probably get three days of fishing on one charge and I use it a good bit.


----------



## gillz (May 20, 2007)

Thanks FlyBy1,

That's what I was looking for. So I'm thinking a battery with 330cca and 26ah (PC925) should give me one good fishing day without the need to recharge and will fit where I want to put it in the front compartment.


----------

